# Do you use the Kurt DX6 Vise chip shield?



## Janderso (Feb 13, 2019)

I have found the sharp, thin, sheet metal piece that slides in the back of the Kurt vise to be difficult to use.
It does keep the chips out of the screw but you really have to keep an eye on it.
It wants to hit the main casting as I move X inward.
It's sharp too!! Ask me how I know.
Take it off?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 13, 2019)

Never seen one before.  That must be something new that they have added, and maybe not well thought out.

Best guess is that you could remove it without any bad effects.


----------



## Technical Ted (Feb 13, 2019)

I use mine. Sand or file the sharp edges off. I just push mine around depending on how far I have the vise open and where most of the chips are falling. It's a small price to pay to keep the screw cleaner.

YMMV,
Ted


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't use it. The movable jaw pushes it out the back and leaves a knife hanging out there. I mostly work with smaller parts, so it's more trouble than it's worth to me. I just clean up the chips once in a while. Not many seem to wind up stuck on the screw.


----------



## Technical Ted (Feb 13, 2019)

I forgot to add that the piece that comes with these vises, or at least mine anyways, was very long, so I cut it into two pieces... a shorter one for working on small pieces and a longer one for longer pieces. If needed, I could use both end to end for very long pieces, but I've haven't run into the need for that as of yet.

Ted


----------



## Boxster9 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't use it.  but then, careful to clean up stray chips often.  Seems lethal, sharp and injury waiting to happen.


----------



## 81husky (Feb 13, 2019)

I cut mine approximately in half, and use it. Full length, Boxster9 is right on as being a hazard.


----------



## bill70j (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't use the shield that came with my Kurt vise.  But I do vacuum/brush chips from the screw periodically.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 13, 2019)

Cut it in half.
I like that idea.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 14, 2019)

The user guide that comes with the Dx6 Crossover vise states that the shield should be trimmed and deburred for use.
Great vise. Really well made.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh, ok, who reads directions?
Yep, great vise. I love it.


----------



## aliva (Feb 17, 2019)

Never use it PITA


----------



## 4cyclic (Feb 21, 2019)

Cut mine in half too. Works !


----------



## kb58 (Feb 25, 2019)

My new DX6 didn't come with one. Is it an option?


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 25, 2019)

kb58 said:


> My new DX6 didn't come with one. Is it an option?



It should have been in the box. It looks like a random piece of sheet metal. I almost tossed it thinking it was packing material or something. It could be easily lost in the packaging.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Mar 7, 2019)

Agree on not finding it in the box at first... When I asked the helper he said he did not see one, we looked thru the packaging, we then found it. I got the same piece when I purchased the older better version of the vise, we don't use them but maybe we should.. Cutting them sounds like the plan of the day.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 7, 2019)

Picked up a DX6 recently, they're on sale everywhere right now. The chip shield was in between the carboard box and the cardboard that keeps the vise from moving around, with "Chip Shield" written in sharpie and arrow pointing to it. Maybe they've gotten some feedback about "missing" chip shields.


----------



## kb58 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, "Booo," guess I threw mine out then. Probably something to do with having just lifted the 80-lb thing out of the box, and the box then seeming very empty in comparison (by weight).


----------



## external power (Mar 8, 2019)

I too cut mine in half.


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 10, 2019)

Back in 2013 I got a new Kurt vise with the lead screw shield.  I liked it. When the jaws are close to being closed, the shield protrudes a long way out on the back side.  I really worried about it catching the rubber Y way cover during an X move.  I asked if I could buy another and cut it off shorter. "Sure, Part number is HDM690-249 and they list for $11.00." Problem was minimum order was $25, and I didn't need three.  So just made my own.

Ken


----------



## grumpy (Apr 3, 2019)

I cut 4" off one end so I have 2 pieces and swap them when needed.


----------



## RobertHaas (Apr 4, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I have found the sharp, thin, sheet metal piece that slides in the back of the Kurt vise to be difficult to use.
> It does keep the chips out of the screw but you really have to keep an eye on it.
> *It wants to hit the main casting as I move X inward.*
> It's sharp too!! Ask me how I know.
> Take it off?




I believe that would be your "Y" axis.


----------



## bss1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Kurt D688 here. Cut my chip shield in half 12 years ago and never looked back. Seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2021)

Cereal box card board works great!
Use a couple parallels to get the right width & use as a straight edge and they will snap right down in place.
Make a bunch while you are at it and trim for different lengths depending on the depth of the workpiece and how much space is left on the handle side.
I, myself, prefer Raisin Bran but hey, Rice Krispies or Fruit Loops will work in a pinch!!
Oh, and did I mention they are cheap!!


----------



## kb58 (Mar 28, 2021)

I have no such problem... due to either not receiving one with my vice, or not seeing it in the box...


----------



## Jake P (Jul 18, 2021)

I got a D688 with my used mill and found the sheet metal piece in a tool drawer that came with the mill.  Didn't have any idea what it was until I read the manual for the vise!  I cut mine so that I have a shorter and a longer piece, depending on how wide I'm clamping.


----------



## westerner (Jul 18, 2021)

I do a lot of CAD work. (Cardboard Aided Design). Cereal boxes are a crucial piece of the puzzle.
The backing in the gasket set you just bought are another source of quality design tooling


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 22, 2021)

For those that have cut the sheet metal, what did you use?  I'd like to cut the piece but don't want it to curl.  Just a saw ok?  The piece looks like a spring steel, is it hard?


----------



## Jake P (Jul 22, 2021)

I just used a pair of snips and was careful to make as straight a cut as I could.  

Then I just put the ends in the vise and used those wonderfully flat and powerful jaws to press the pieces flat!


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 22, 2021)

Jake P said:


> I just used a pair of snips and was careful to make as straight a cut as I could.
> 
> Then I just put the ends in the vise and used those wonderfully flat and powerful jaws to press the pieces flat!


Sometimes the simplest answers are best!  Thanks for the suggestion.  Thought the snips would curl it up.  Didn't even think about the fact I had a vise!


----------



## mksj (Jul 22, 2021)

I use a flexible neoprene chip shield for many years, have an L bracket the holds the neoprene on one end, the other flops down behind the vise.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 22, 2021)

mksj said:


> I use a flexible neoprene chip shield for many years, have an L bracket the holds the neoprene on one end, the other flops down behind the vise.
> View attachment 372923
> 
> View attachment 372924


Clever idea.  Love your vise stop as well.  Really sturdy looking.


----------

